# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  ΒΙΝΤΕΟΚΑΜΕΡΑ SONY CCD-TR680E

## themisperi

Μετά απο πολλά χρόνια παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα με το πορτάκι της κασσέτας δηλαδή δεν ανεβοκατεβαίνει μόνο του,θέλει βοήθεια με το χέρι επειδή ακούγεται σαν φαγωμενο γρανάζι.Υπαρχει τρόπος να επισκευαστεί(ανταλλακτικά υπάρχουν) γιατί για τα χρόνια της είναι απο τις πιο καλές κάμερες που έβγαλε η εταιρεία

----------

